# Over/Under



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

it seems like it'll be a slow week for the Clips, so let's do some over or under 
(hopefully everyone knows this "game")


Over/Under

Kaman getting 8 rebounds per outing


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> it seems like it'll be a slow week for the Clips, so let's do some over or under
> (hopefully everyone knows this "game")
> 
> 
> ...


Over.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Zinger30 said:


> Over.



yo after u say over/under u gotta put one so someone else can answer :cheers:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice idea, I'll say just slightly under = 7.7



I have another one if you don't mind Q?....You've got me thinking Vegas now. :biggrin: 

How about Shaun Livingston o/u 6.5 assists per game?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

over for season one - don't think he'll get enough time 

lol and nah i dont mind, idea was that the next person will say something and so on, not just me

Over or Under - Corey Maggette 23 points per game


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Over or Under - Corey Maggette 23 points per game


Under... Mobley and Cassell pick up the slack. I say Maggs gets around 19 or 20.

Over / Under: Sam Cassell, 70 games played


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I will take a chance and say over since he will be out to prove the Wolves wrong.

Over/Under: Mobley will shoot 43.9% from 3-point land.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

under, he should shoot better

Over/Under: Elton Brand 2.5 Blocks


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> under, he should shoot better
> 
> Over/Under: Elton Brand 2.5 Blocks



Under, but he will be damn close.

Over/Under: The Clippers will average 95.7 points per game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Under - we should get quite more with adding 2 clutch players

over/under 25 minutes per minute to chris wilcox


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

there has been some confusion on how this is played:

a predicition is set
ie: Jordan 50 points
if you say over youre saying you think the predicition is too high
if you say under youre saying you think the prediction is too low

hopefully this clarifies it through


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> Under - we should get quite more with adding 2 clutch players
> 
> over/under 25 minutes per minute to chris wilcox



Over, I think that Wilcox still won't find time....

Over/Under: The Clippers defense will give up 96.5 points per game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Over, I think that Wilcox still won't find time....
> 
> Over/Under: The Clippers defense will give up 96.5 points per game.


over kaman has developed very well and brand already has good low post D and with maggette being to defend his type of players now at the 3 they llok very good. livingston, mobley and cassell have pretty deecent hustle so id have to say that prediction is over onlu 90ppg

Over/Under: Cassell will start 40 games before Livingston takes over.


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> over for season one - don't think he'll get enough time
> 
> lol and nah i dont mind, idea was that the next person will say something and so on, not just me
> 
> Over or Under - Corey Maggette 23 points per game


Under by point or a half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Zinger30 said:


> Under by point or a half.



Zinger you forgot to add another topic for Under/over.

Over/Under: Jaric will play 58 games next season.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Zinger you forgot to add another topic for Under/over.
> 
> Over/Under: Jaric will play 58 games next season.


Under, I cant see him playing only 58 games. I wopuld say atleast 65 this season.


Over / Under: Clippers clinching the 6th seed


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i'd love to say Push but i say over - 7th or 8th is a better estimate

over or under - Cassell 15 points per


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Over/Under: Cassell will start 40 games before Livingston takes over.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> Over/Under: Cassell will start 40 games before Livingston takes over.


Under, Cassell starts a majority of the games. Meaning Livingston doesnt really take over, he spot starts.

Over / Under: # of Clippers in the All-Star game, 1 (Brand)


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

over, too many talented F's in the west(McGrady is now a F too)

over/rated : Shaun Livingston will be able to bench press 150 pounds before the season starts


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Under - He'll do more

Over/Under - Quinton Ross getting 20 minutes per


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Under - He'll do more
> 
> Over/Under - Quinton Ross getting 20 minutes per


under-Q may be called to duty more if sam & cat fail to stop their man

Over/Under-Corey will attempt 700 free throws this season


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

under - im hoping he can stay healthy and play one full season

Over/Under - 47 Wins for the Clippers


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> under - im hoping he can stay healthy and play one full season
> 
> Over/Under - 47 Wins for the Clippers


Under.

Over/Under - 0 wins against the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

over/under before missing bobby simmons after the first 15 games?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> over/under before missing bobby simmons after the first 15 games?



Over

Over/Under: Rebraca averaging 5.8 points per game this season.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Under - i think he'll get more pending he gets the amount of playing time he needs

Over/Under - Mobley getting 15/6/4


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> Under - i think he'll get more pending he gets the amount of playing time he needs
> 
> Over/Under - Mobley getting 15/6/4



Over: Mobley though can get 15 points, I am not sure about his rebounds and assists

Over/Under: Singleton will get 10 MPG.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

under I'll say 4 minutes

Over/under Clippers beating clipper 3-1 in a series


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> under I'll say 4 minutes
> 
> Over/under Clippers beating clipper 3-1 in a series


umm clippers beating clipper? fix that then ill say what lol


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> umm clippers beating clipper? fix that then ill say what lol


 my fault lol clippers beating lakers


----------



## RandomBlackGuy (May 11, 2003)

MicCheck12 said:


> my fault lol clippers beating lakers


 What do you mean? How many times will the Clippers beat the Lakers. They play 4 times.

Livingston avg 3 turnovers a game...OVER/UNDER?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RandomBlackGuy said:


> What do you mean? How many times will the Clippers beat the Lakers. They play 4 times.
> 
> Livingston avg 3 turnovers a game...OVER/UNDER?



Over, 3 TO's is too much. I expect him to settle down and have a better assist/TO ratio.

Over/Under: Kaman will average 25.9 minutes per game.


----------



## RandomBlackGuy (May 11, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Over, 3 TO's is too much. I expect him to settle down and have a better assist/TO ratio.
> 
> Over/Under: Kaman will average 25.9 minutes per game.


You said over though. Your saying he'll have more than 3 TO a game. I think you meant under.lol!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No, if you say over you are stating that you think that number is too high.



> there has been some confusion on how this is played:
> 
> a predicition is set
> ie: Jordan 50 points
> ...


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

UNDER THE SEA.

Over/Under; Clippers will win 20 Road Games this season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> UNDER THE SEA.
> 
> Over/Under; Clippers will win 20 Road Games this season.



Over: I think that number is too high but their home games will compensate the total.

Over/Under: Clippers record will be .500


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Over: I think that number is too high but their home games will compensate the total.
> 
> Over/Under: Clippers record will be .500


Over: 5 to maybe 20 games over .500.


----------

